# Dwarf water lettuce time-lapse



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

that's water lettuce or dwarf water lettuce.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, that's water lettuce, not duckweed


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

guppygolucky said:


> that's water lettuce or dwarf water lettuce.


So it is, thanks. It was sold to me as Frogbit, and I never thoughht to question it. I'll change the thread title...


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

How long a movie can you make? It would be pretty cool to see a 1 week long video as it spreads.


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

jasonpatterson said:


> How long a movie can you make? It would be pretty cool to see a 1 week long video as it spreads.


I was thinking the same. I have been trying to hack the firmware on my camera so I can have it take a picture every few minutes, but all my P&S cameras are too old and my wife won't let me hack the DSLR (go figure...). I can set up the webcam that I used in the animation above, but the quality will be pretty poor.


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

Really cool animation. Thanks for making it.


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

OK, I thinned it out again during lunch today by removing all runners from the largest "mother" plants and set up the webcam to take a pic every 10 minutes starting with this one:








I will leave the small tube fluorescent on 24/7 so there is at least an image during the night.I'll let the 25W CF run on the timer daily from 8 to 5. I added a small splash of hydroponics fertilizer again.

BTW here's a weeks worth of "harvest":


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

So far:
http://youtu.be/c1cuoBKS5Eo

I was taking a pic every 10 minutes, but that actually was too slow to see the growth well, so I only used every other image.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone else find the moving marimo unsettling?


----------



## planted goldfish (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> Anyone else find the moving marimo unsettling?


what?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

in the youtube video the marimo ball floats up and down and rolls around.


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

It's Aliiiiive!

Well, it is....


----------

